# I Need Help!



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm new here. Finally got the results from the antibody test so I can post results thus far:

TSH - 7/26/12
8.225 H (.0350 - 4.940 UIU/ML) 7/26/12

ANA: Positive
ANATI: >=1:640
ANAPA: Homogenous

PCP put me on .025 MG Levothyroxine. After reading here, I requested FT3, FT4
and antibodies test.

Hypothyroid Tests: 8/9/12
FT3 - 3.11 (2.3 - 4.2) (2 wks after taking Levo)
FT4 - 1.11 (.5 - 2.1)
TPO - < 3 (0 - 5.61) 
TSH - 2.3

Lupus Panel: 8/3/12
C3 - 164 (90-180) MG/DL
C4 - 38 (16-47) MG/DL
SSA - Negative
SSB - Negative
DS-DNA- <1 (0-9)

I was not tested for the antibodies before taking the Levo. Mary Shoman indicates Levo may affect these results. I have vitiligo, asthma and allergies as other diagnosed autoimmune diseases.

The positive ANA sent them into a tail-spin. Still awaiting results from Lupus DNA test. Everything else was negative.

Since childhood I have suffered from:
Weight gain even when exercising and starving myself.
Major brain fog, and I mean major.
Constipation (Sometimes going only one or twice a week).
Lethargy and constantly feeling tired. (In the afternoon, I can fall asleep within 60 to 90 seconds)
Short term memory issues.
Dry skin and hair.

I have an appointment 8/27/12 with an Endo at a teaching hospital. With the "normal" thyroid antibody test, I feel he will just send me home with another RX of low dose Levo. I am so disappointed! My thyroid antibodies should have been checked! Now I have no baseline!

The Levo has helped but only somewhat. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babyrex said:


> I'm new here. Finally got the results from the antibody test so I can post results thus far:
> 
> TSH - 8.225 H (.0350 - 4.940 UIU/ML) 7/26/12
> ANA - Positive
> ...


How has Lupus been ruled out? It sounds like you may have lupus. Did they run Anti-DNA, C3 and C4 which you can look up here..................?

Here is a great place to explain labs and what they mean.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

You should not test positive for 
ANA and when you do, the doctor should do further testing as well. Look ANA up to on the link I have provided.

Let us know. Ultra-sound would be a good idea as well.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you for your quick response Andros. I have updated my labs from a printed report that I just picked up today. (Please see above) I was awaiting the TPO test before I collected the last batch. I wish I would have saved ALL my lab results throughout the years, but I have never been tested for thyroid or lupus before anyway.

Honestly, I am at a loss... I know something is wrong with me. I KNOW I have auto-immune diseases. I KNOW I have the symptoms of hypothyroidism, and I always have.

Perhaps I am in some kind of remission...it's all so discouraging. I just want to KNOW!

Again, thanks for your help!


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

I have also neglected to mention that I started Selenium on 7/26/12. I just looked it up and it can affect antibody levels. What a mistake! I will cease them in anticipation of my next blood work. Any more ideas, folks?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow newbie -- I would say you're on the right track. Great to see you were able to get FT3, FT4, and other labs run. The theory behind the antibodies is that if you have them, you have them. They will never go away. They might flare up at times or go into remission and be subdued at other times. Getting "lucky" enough to have them present at just the right time for labs and having a doc properly interpret them can be a challenge. IMHO, the key is properly treating things to provide you with the medication levels you need, all the while keeping those antibodies as quiet as possible via diet, supplementation, exercise, etc.

See if you can ask for testing of things like Reverse T3 (along with T3 at same time), any low-grade infections, Lyme disease, Celiac disease, Vitamin D levels, Vitamin B12 levels, cortisol & adrenal function (saliva testing over 24 hours is great for this), pituitary function, testosterone & estrogen, etc. As you know, having one autoimmune disease sets the stage for others to come in and play. The Selenium an awesome addition, just don't go over 200mg a day. Fish oil is another good thing to add to your lineup.

The 25mcg of Levothyroxine is pretty low, you may need more. Be aware that generics and brand-names are not necessarily the same potency. Synthroid, Levoxyl, etc. are going to be consistent, while generics can vary at the pharmacy from supplier to supplier. Eliminating all the variables that you can is a good idea. Your doc would need to specifically write that you want brand-name only (insert your brand preference here). Another thing is that depending on how well your body is converting T4 -> T3, you might benefit from adding T3 (such as Cytomel) to your regimen, or else trying a combo T4/T3 drug such as Armour or Naturethroid.

Much of what you mention sure points to hypothyroidism as the culprit, but there could be other things going on as well. Might be several issues happening at once here. Each little piece of the puzzle puts you closer to feeling good and getting answers.

:anim_32:


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you bigfoot! The test results seem counterintuitive. I just don't understand! I appreciate your good advice and will keep the hope....


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, I did some more digging. As Bigfoot said, the TPO can fluctuate. As Andros noted, it seems the next logical test will be an ultrasound. If this shows nodules, a FNA should be done. This will finally rule Hashi's in or out. As many of you are already aware, one can spend a lifetime researching this stuff. Too bad the labs and Docs are not up to date!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babyrex said:


> I'm new here. Finally got the results from the antibody test so I can post results thus far:
> 
> TSH - 7/26/12
> 8.225 H (.0350 - 4.940 UIU/ML) 7/26/12
> ...


See the Complement 3 and 4??? Are you surprised? Did you look them up on that link I provided to you?

Insist on numbers and ranges. The word "negative" is not good enough. They say that when the numbers are in range. These are things you should not have and if they are within the range, that means you have it!

If a person has symptoms but the autoantibody is not present, it could mean that they have not yet developed the autoantibody, or it may mean that the person's symptoms are due to another condition.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ena-panel/tab/test

Also, with the Complements. They are neither high or low so things could be going on still but have not become evident.

I am sure you already read when the C3 and C4 are high, you most likely do not have lupus. And when they are low, that means something else. So, we are faced with a conundrum here.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for answering Andros. Yes I did look them up. I am very interested in the DS-DNA 2nd result. I will share it with you when it comes up. Thanks again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babyrex said:


> Well, I did some more digging. As Bigfoot said, the TPO can fluctuate. As Andros noted, it seems the next logical test will be an ultrasound. If this shows nodules, a FNA should be done. This will finally rule Hashi's in or out. As many of you are already aware, one can spend a lifetime researching this stuff. Too bad the labs and Docs are not up to date!


I must say; you impress me. So many don't get it that in order to have a definitive diagnosis for Hashimoto's, pathology must find and indentify Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's via FNA.

All else is conjecture albeit based on clinical experince but really too iffy to suit me.

Yes; ultra-sound!!!


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment, Andros! You brought a big smile to my face today!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Please keep us updated on how things turn out with your appt!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babyrex said:


> Thank you for the compliment, Andros! You brought a big smile to my face today!


As did you!!! LOL!


----------

